# Widest tire in a F80?



## shades9323 (Apr 30, 2006)

I am looking for a bit cushier tire for commuting with my F80. What is the widest tire that will fit?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Try a 700X27 tire. You'll get a cushier ride and you won't notice the difference much in rolling mass. I did that back when I had my F80 that I used to pull a bike trailer with.


----------

